# Sandisk cruzer profile problem.



## Slumpsum (Mar 28, 2007)

I recently bought a cruzer Profile. The first time I used it I added fingerprints, Username and Password. Today I logged in (with a fingerprint) and deleted all the fingerprints, thinking I would be able to use it on my MP3 player. Now I can’t log in at all (or set up new fingerprints). The moment I insert my cruzer profile, it prompts me to run the software (unlock Cruzer Profile), and then it asks for a fingerprint. I've tried all ten and they all fail. I can't see how it will allow you to delete all ten and then ask you for one as you try to log back in.
I have tried formatting it, but it keeps coming up with "Windows was unable to complete the format".
My Computer and Device Manager shows 2 drives, one shows the Profile logo (Local Disk) and the other one Removable Disk. I can brose the Local Disk. There are several files (autorun, CruzerLoginSetup, CruzerProfile, CruzerProfileHelp, gdiplus.dll, tfm.dll, and movie clips). I ran the CruzerLoginSetup, witch installs the software and asks for a reboot, after that there is no way of accessing the software without a fingerprint, witch it keeps asking me. If I run CruzerProfile it directly asks for my fingerprint. I think I have tried just about everything.
There is no way that I can access the Cruzer Profile or software so that I can enter new fingerprints.
Has anyone had similar problems?
Is there any way to forcibly format the device and start from scratch?

Thanks


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

My only suggestion would be to put this cruzer on another computer and forget about the data. See if there is a way to format the drive with regular disk manager in windows xp. if not, you'll need a drive formatting program that can sort of lowlevel it but not exactly... more of wiping all relevant fingerprint stuff i imagine. perhaps a program like partition magic also could deal with the issue.

all this new fingerprint stuff can get quite confusing when it's protecting so many thing.


----------



## Slumpsum (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks smz

I have tried it on other computers and the regular disk manager in windows xp doesn't work. I’ll give Partition Magic a go and see what happens.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

i've seen two types of cruisers. I have one that i insert SD memory in and the other is like a usb key. i know in win98 i couldn't do a thing without a drive but since my cruiser had the pull out sd, i put it in another adapter.


----------



## Slumpsum (Mar 28, 2007)

I’ve tried Partition Magic, but it doesn’t even see the drive, although device manager and My computer shows it. 
The search goes on…
:4-dontkno


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I am assuming you've examined any security back doors that Sandisk may have implemented... I know with most encryption levels, there are NO backdoors. But for instance, I lost my safe combination ages ago. I had to get a notarized letter verifying the serial number matched the safe I was seeking the combo for. Luckily my friend is a Notary so he did a quick house call for me. But my suspicion is that all this software stuff is built without backdoors. At least the security software I use, I can guarantee there are no backdoors.


----------



## sandiskuser (May 8, 2009)

hi every body,
accidentally i,ve removed the necessary software from the local hard disk portion of my sandisk cruzer( 1 gb). now i can't use finger print scanner at all. recently i've downloaded the sandisk cuzer program from this site (in a zip file).after extracting the application from it ( & copying in the sandisk)i can't run it on the cruzer!!! now i'm helpless.
is there anyone who can help me in this case from the start?


----------



## mine87 (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have this Cruzer Profile flash drive and I deleted the software by mistake. Is there way I can download that again from somewhere. If someone can help me out I'll really appriciate it.


----------



## zxeej (Mar 18, 2010)

guys i personally uploaded this data from my cruzer...enjoy

http://rapidshare.com/files/365079520/cruzer_prfile.rar.html


----------



## davexjc (Oct 28, 2010)

zxeej said:


> guys i personally uploaded this data from my cruzer...enjoy
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/365079520/cruzer_prfile.rar.html


hey ur post is not avalaivable anymore is removed from rapidsahre ill appreciate so much if u post ur usb image, tank you thank you so much


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Or you should be able to re-download the software from the web site.
http://u3.sandisk.com/


----------



## bbastidas59 (Nov 22, 2010)

hello... could you please send me te files of your sandisk?.. thank you so much... [email protected]... thanks again... wath happens is that your link in rapidshare is not avalaible... thanks..



davexjc said:


> hey ur post is not avalaivable anymore is removed from rapidsahre ill appreciate so much if u post ur usb image, tank you thank you so much


----------

